# i caught you a delicious bass...



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

this could have gone in out of the area reports, but it is fresh water. got this afternoon off and got out to a sweet spot with a buddy of mine and his father-in-law, who has a house out there.












For those who don't know what it is, see: www.thewatersal.com/. beautiful place and that lake is awsome. 




















we only caught 4 fish for the afternoon. got out and conditions were nice. tried a shallow pocket where we saw shad, but caught nothing. as we came out to hit deeper water the wind picked up. we hit a big partially submerged standing tree in the middle of the lake with a couple casts and i caught a nice 6lb2oz fish:












my buddy stu followed it up with this one:












we caught nothing around the bank on the way to the dam, but once there i caught another little guy on the paca craw with the weight pegged to the hook, florida rig thank you. little further down, at the spillway in the middle of the dam i got another bite on the paca craw...................


























fought pretty good, but had her to hand quickly so i wouldn't lose it. stu got a pic with it too. i call your attention to my hand, not sticking straight out. weighed in, as you can see, at 9lbs 14ozs. i cut line for measurements and it was 24" long and over 20" around. may have to get a mount made sometime soon.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Excellent Report....and very nice fish!! :clap :clap

:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Now thats what im talkin about!!! Great report and great fish!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What... No afro?

Nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto.....way to catch and release for the future!:letsdrink


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a good afternoon of bass fishing right there. :clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Great day fishin, fat bass.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nice fish Napoleon oke congratulations


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That is my favorite line in that movie! Nice fish


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Best report of the year so far.


----------

